# Algae Problems!! HELP! QUICKK



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey guys, 
Need some help here, Im out of ideas. Right now my problem is algae on the glass, its the green hard algae that forms on the glass and I cant get rid of it. I have a magnet that doesnt help, i tried a toothbrush and a piece of metal... Sadly both didnt work, it helped a little but took like 5 minutes a little piece. HELP! any ideas guys? I just want my glass CLEAN!
Thanks
brad


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Use the edge of a credit card to scrape it


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

just tried that, but it didnt work.. the algae is really tough.. any others?


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

I've had this problem on my acryllic tank. I use the scrubbing side of the aquarium sponge, not a spunge magnet. I've also used my fingernail. Expect the job to take a long time. That type of algae comes off in layers. Don't give up! Elbow grease (hard work) is my suggestion. Sorry.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

haha, thanks! ill get started now!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

If its actually glass, just use a razor blade. 
If it's acrylic, though, that will scratch it, as you know..


----------



## darksilenttype (Nov 8, 2008)

If its glass . Go buy a sticker remover tool from cornwell tools . They are all plastic and you can change the razor blade each time so it doesn't rust on you . Its what I use and works great


----------



## thereef (Nov 9, 2008)

You can also use a wall paper scraper found at the home improvement stores. They have about a 6 inch wide razor (so be careful). When u get it just wash it off with alchol to remove any oils, rinse it off with fresh water and scrape away. Disassemble after each use and clean to keep it from corroding.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

thanks guys.. i took care of the glass algae with a credit card.. but now i have this disgusting purple algaie and these pinish purple algae growing EVERYWHEREE!! one looks like a carpet sorta and the other looks like bunch of beads bunched together purple colored tho!! ahaa.. everyweek i have to basically disasemble my whole tank and scrub it off, but it keeps coming back how do i get rid of it?


----------



## darksilenttype (Nov 8, 2008)

Can you post a pic???


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

i would get more flow in that tank so nothing get's time to stick. i hit my tank with about 3800gph on my 125 and never have any prob.....


----------



## heathershill (Jan 27, 2009)

If you use tapwater for your mix this may help you...When I switched to a larger tank and added more rock I had a green hair algae bloom overload that covered EVERTYTHING which I then spent hours scrubbing on just to have it reappear within a couple days. The thing that seemed to get the annoying algae under control was putting a Phosphzorb in a separate water filter, it didn't work over night, but it kept lessening until there was no longer a problem.


----------



## FreeEnterprise (Mar 5, 2009)

I agree, with heathershill. 

Get a phosphate pad to put in your filter. Your levels are out of whack. 

Here is the one I use, I just throw it in my sump and let the water run over it. Within a month it will be back under control.

Aquarium Water Quality: Poly Filters Filter Media

But, since yours is so out of control already. Do a 1/3 water change, make sure your bucket is clean and has never had soap in it... And then mix your salt in the bucket to the right level of salenity, and proper temp. And add the phosphate pad.

Algea is always related to water quality. 

Typically due to overfeeding, or the tank hasn't cycled yet, in my experience...


----------



## reef goddess (May 29, 2009)

How long has your tank been setup? Don't freak out, algae is normal for new tanks. Just keep up with regular water changes and use a bit of phosban in a media bag. If your tank is old enough then add some snails and sea cucumbers to help with the algae.


----------

